# ESFP 5w4?



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Recently I have decided to let majority rule and claim the title of ESFP (because that's what most people typed me as). Things were fine, no complaints. Everyone seemed to agree that I was ESFP. Then I took an enneagram test and found out *drumroll (rooooooooooooooooolllllllllll)* I am a 5w4! Now I'm new to the enneagram thing, and I've had a long day so I'm tired, but from what I'm hearing ESFP plus 5w4 is not a thing that is supposed to happen. Sure, that would explain why I don't fit a number of the ESFP stereotypes, namely the high drunken sex icon part, but i myself am also wondering (again) if my type is indeed ESFP. So with out further ado (and I think we've had enough ado) I am reopening what I affectionately refer to as, "the Jonneh case!" If I'm 5w4 (which I know I am) and if that can't work with ESFP (which I heard it can't) then that leaves the question... what the heck am I? XD

I've tried online test and I've gotten everything from INFP, ENFJ, ISFP, ESFP, INTJ... the point is I don't trust the tests. So what would you lovely people recommend that I do to figure out who I am? I get the feeling need all the help I can get so if you think you are under qualified... you probably are (jk jk!!! (I have to have a joke in there somewhere)), but I need your help anyway. I anxiously await your responses, and in the meantime I will be at a party with fifty other people getting- (just kidding again) but really, thanks for your help.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

I recommend timeout. Seriously. It wouldn't matter how much information people give you to help you understand the functions and how they work together and how they are seen irl, you've spent too much time in confusion and no information at this current stage is going to get you out of that. You just need to take a break, come back in 3wks-1mth and just read about functions and observe how that function plays out in a friend or someone you know so that you can solidify your understanding of how that particular function plays out. Maybe find someone who stands out to you and figure out what function that could be. Then, look at how functions work together (dom and aux), or how people like certain things (dom/aux) and dislike others (inf). Study others and when you understand them, relate it back to yourself so you can understand what functions you use.

// Even things like what they like to talk about - begin to relate that to N or S, then see if you can spot the difference between Si and Se in people (which should be easier for you to spot than the difference between Ni and Ne when you're starting off).

You can think about T or F, do they focus on feelings/people _more?_ Do they focus on logic/things? Then see if that T or F is inwardly focused or outwardly focused.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

If you get everything from ESFP to INTJ on tests, you must be changing your opinion of yourself on a daily basis. It's normal for people to be uncertain of a letter or two but usually have something that they feel sure about. Find an area of your personality that you feel certain about. It can be a simple letter, a temperament or even something usually not associated with the MBTI like your interests or political leanings. Just try to get some solid knowledge about yourself and then take the tests again afterwards to know where you feel certain and where you are uncertain. 

Clearing your mind for a while might certainly also be a good idea, like @bb suggests.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> If you get everything from ESFP to INTJ on tests, you must be changing your opinion of yourself on a daily basis. It's normal for people to be uncertain of a letter or two but usually have something that they feel sure about. Find an area of your personality that you feel certain about. It can be a simple letter, a temperament or even something usually not associated with the MBTI like your interests or political leanings. Just try to get some solid knowledge about yourself and then take the tests again afterwards to know where you feel certain and where you are uncertain.
> 
> Clearing your mind for a while might certainly also be a good idea, like @bb suggests.


Oh, I'm sorry I forgot to specify that that was across several different tests (or over the span of a few weeks). However, I do see how a break could be very helpful. I'm just not sure if I could wait three weeks tbh! :rolling:

I am very curious and like number 5 (the robot and the enneagram), "I need input, Stephanie." (Anyone else like to watch old movies?) Although, I suppose I could at least try to wait... is there a way to make your type say, "it's complicated" on PerC in the meantime? XD


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Sorry guys I couldn't wait! Patience is a virtue that I apparently don't have. :/

Anyway, I found what I assume is the official Myers Briggs website, and they have a cool chart sort of thing with a short description for each type. ESFP fit like a glove! Granted it was a slightly big glove but it was a glove none the less. I'm sorry I didn't look for that webpage sooner! The Myers & Briggs Foundation - MBTI® Basics


----------



## iloveyou_ (Mar 27, 2017)

Although this will be an unpopular opinion, I think you are an ENTJ.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

iloveyou_ said:


> Although this will be an unpopular opinion, I think you are an ENTJ.


I've actually been told that before! In fact I even share a lot of the ENTJ thought processes. However, there are times like this where it becomes painfully obvious that I don't have a J bone in my body. I am procrastinating on a very important project because I feel like I have time. I know this is probably going to come back and bite me in the butt, but (haha he said butt but) I can't muster up the will power to work on it. Over all I don't feel like I am organized/focused enough to be a J. :/


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

5w4 isn't that weird for an ESFP (atypical, yeah, but certainly not impossible). the four wing is super Fi and 5w4 tends to be more artsy and less focused on specifics than your typical 5. I'd be curious of your tritype, that might give more answers...

But also the text from the link on your signature sounds pretty ESFP...


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Krayfish said:


> 5w4 isn't that weird for an ESFP (atypical, yeah, but certainly not impossible). the four wing is super Fi and 5w4 tends to be more artsy and less focused on specifics than your typical 5. I'd be curious of your tritype, that might give more answers...
> 
> But also the text from the link on your signature sounds pretty ESFP...


That's a relief. People were making ESFP 5w4s sound like they were an impossible combo so I was thinking, "great, now I make even less sense!"

On a separate note, what is a tri type?


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Jonneh said:


> That's a relief. People were making ESFP 5w4s sound like they were an impossible combo so I was thinking, "great, now I make even less sense!"
> 
> On a separate note, what is a tri type?


A tri-type would refer to the 3 enneagram types that you use from the three enneagram centers (heart, head, and gut). The three enneatypes within the tri-type would indicate how a person responds to the three emotions the enneagram theory holds it's basis in (Shame, Fear, and Anger), which one of these emotions effect the person most, and how a person's personality developed based upon that.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Krayfish said:


> A tri-type would refer to the 3 enneagram types that you use from the three enneagram centers (heart, head, and gut). The three enneatypes within the tri-type would indicate how a person responds to the three emotions the enneagram theory holds it's basis in (Shame, Fear, and Anger), which one of these emotions effect the person most, and how a person's personality developed based upon that.


Dang that sounds like a lot of work! There wouldn't happen to be a super reliable test that I could take would there?


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Jonneh said:


> Dang that sounds like a lot of work! There wouldn't happen to be a super reliable test that I could take would there?


Tests kind of suck, but this one got pretty close to my actual tritype (it doesn't do wings but you can probably infer based on which types you don't agree on at all) https://www.qzzr.com/c/quiz/268918/enneagram-tritype-test
This one isn't terrible either: Personality Types: PSTypes Enneagram Test - Enneagram and Myers Briggs


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Krayfish said:


> Tests kind of suck, but this one got pretty close to my actual tritype (it doesn't do wings but you can probably infer based on which types you don't agree on at all) https://www.qzzr.com/c/quiz/268918/enneagram-tritype-test
> This one isn't terrible either: Personality Types: PSTypes Enneagram Test - Enneagram and Myers Briggs


Awesome, thanks! I will begin my studies. (Wish me luck)


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Five would seem an extremely strange enneagram for you.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Shiver said:


> Five would seem an extremely strange enneagram for you.


You know not the amounts of useless knowledge I have hoarded (jk (most of it is useful )

I am curious as to what your view is, but I feel inclined to say that I am pretty sure of my enneagram type. Regardless, I am very much open to suggestions.


----------



## snowpetal (Sep 16, 2016)

You definitely do seem like an ESFP (maaaaaybe an ENFP), and although it sounds odd, I do think you could be 5w4 too. You have this odd mix of spontaneity and intellectualism in your personality from what I've observed, which somehow actually goes together? So in short, I think it's very possible, but are you sure you're not a type 7 instead of 5?


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

snowpetal said:


> You definitely do seem like an ESFP (maaaaaybe an ENFP), and although it sounds odd, I do think you could be 5w4 too. You have this odd mix of spontaneity and intellectualism in your personality from what I've observed, which somehow actually goes together? So in short, I think it's very possible, but are you sure you're not a type 7 instead of 5?


I'd like to be a 7, but there are too many iffy spots and a few nos that keep me from saying yes. :/


----------



## Retrospectacles (May 11, 2017)

Bizarre and interesting post. I definitely think that ESFP/5w4 is a bizarre combination and, I hate to say it, extremely unlikely. I agree with a lot of the other posters and highly recommend spending a lot more time psychoanalyzing and learning to understand yourself. As MBTI is largely a tool for self-assessment, it is useless without at least a basic understanding of yourself. I think there are a lot of good tools for that on this subforum, though. I personally recommend filling out one of the typing questionairres very honestly and unbiasedly and then trying to analyze it as impersonally as possible, as well as posting your answers here on the forum (especially if you need assistance in your analysis). I would personally be extremely willing to help.


----------

